# Propane prices



## old greybeard (Feb 7, 2022)

Just ordered propane, was pleased its at $2.25. Thats for 100gal, own my own tanks. What’s the rest of the country paying?


----------



## bholler (Feb 7, 2022)

old greybeard said:


> Just ordered propane, was pleased its at $2.25. Thats for 100gal, own my own tanks. What’s the rest of the country paying?


I just paid $2.99 about 3 weeks ago but I only needed 40 gals.  I am sure it would have been lower if I needed more


----------



## 3fordasho (Feb 7, 2022)

Summer fill was $1.59 in late August.  Coworker just got filled in the last week and said it was $2.29.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 7, 2022)

2.49$ per gallon at the gas station to fill your portable tanks in western WA.


----------



## old greybeard (Feb 8, 2022)

Pretty good prices. Especially compared to the increase in NG. One benefit of fracking. Paid alot more 15 years ago.


----------



## Dan Freeman (Feb 8, 2022)

I would love to know where to get these prices! My last propane tank fill up last summer (I have 2-120 gallon tanks) cost me $6 a gallon! Three times I have switched companies over the years to get a better price. The old company comes and takes out their tanks, don't credit me for the remaining propane for weeks, and usually weighs them on a day that propane prices are very low. The new company comes and puts in their tanks. In the beginning, I get a great price, but before you know it, the price creeps up again. In addition, since the company owns the tanks, if I don't use at least 240 gallons a year, I have to pay a rental fee for the tanks on top of it all. And since I only use propane for my whole house generator (and minimal gallons for our cook stove), if we don't have a major power outage during the year, I wind up paying the tank rental. I'm too old to lug my own tanks and get them filled, so it feels like I don't have much choice.


----------



## Max W (Feb 8, 2022)

My sister in law in Mass. heats with propane and is paying around $5.50. Don’t know how people do it.


----------



## old greybeard (Feb 8, 2022)

Dan Freeman said:


> I would love to know where to get these prices! My last propane tank fill up last summer (I have 2-120 gallon tanks) cost me $6 a gallon! Three times I have switched companies over the years to get a better price. The old company comes and takes out their tanks, don't credit me for the remaining propane for weeks, and usually weighs them on a day that propane prices are very low. The new company comes and puts in their tanks. In the beginning, I get a great price, but before you know it, the price creeps up again. In addition, since the company owns the tanks, if I don't use at least 240 gallons a year, I have to pay a rental fee for the tanks on top of it all. And since I only use propane for my whole house generator (and minimal gallons for our cook stove), if we don't have a major power outage during the year, I wind up paying the tank rental. I'm too old to lug my own tanks and get them filled, so it feels like I don't have much choice.


You need to buy your tanks and stop renting. I bought 2 100 gallon tanks for $400 each. And at camp bought my existing 250gal tank from my dealer for $400. My sister rented a 500 gallon tank, which the company buried. 2 years later she called and canceled the rental, they sold it to her for $250 instead of paying to dig it up. 
Call several local companies and tell them you own your own tanks and need 100 gallons. Then you can get a idea of savings over time to pay off the tanks. My savings paid for mine in a year. Be aware you are then responsible for maintenance of the tanks and regulator.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Feb 8, 2022)

I keep monthly logs of LP cost in winter.....off the truck from the local supplier we use:

2020:
January: 1.50
February: 1.50
March: 1.50
April: 1.20
May: 1.20
October: 1.04
November: 1.04
December: 1.55

2021:
January: 1.55
February: 1.85
March: 2.00
April: 1.80
May: 1.50
October: 2.10
November: 2.10
December: 2.10

2022:
January: 2.00
February: 2.35


It's the same whether we use 50 gallons or 1,500 gallons a year. We are even using their tank.  They just charge $0.05 more per gallon. We typically use ~150 gallons a year between our clothes drier, water heater and what little bit the LP furnace runs. So costs us ~$7.50 a year to not have to buy a tank.


----------



## rwh63 (Feb 8, 2022)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I keep monthly logs of LP cost in winter.....off the truck from the local supplier we use:
> 
> 2020:
> January: 1.50
> ...


well aren't you special!  about $3.50/gal with their tank in MA.  if i had my own tank, which may happen, about .90 cheaper.


----------



## 49er (Feb 8, 2022)

We belong to a home owners group that negotiates for lower group rates with our local propane providers. They haven't posted the February prices yet but this was last months.


----------



## fire_man (Apr 10, 2022)

Dan Freeman said:


> I would love to know where to get these prices! My last propane tank fill up last summer (I have 2-120 gallon tanks) cost me $6 a gallon! Three times I have switched companies over the years to get a better price. The old company comes and takes out their tanks, don't credit me for the remaining propane for weeks, and usually weighs them on a day that propane prices are very low. The new company comes and puts in their tanks. In the beginning, I get a great price, but before you know it, the price creeps up again. In addition, since the company owns the tanks, if I don't use at least 240 gallons a year, I have to pay a rental fee for the tanks on top of it all. *And since I only use propane for my whole house generator (and minimal gallons for our cook stove), if we don't have a major power outage during the year, I wind up paying the tank rental. I'm too old to lug my own tanks and get them filled, so it feels like I don't have much choice.*


Why do  you have to lug your tanks to get them filled? Don't they deliver the propane? 
How expensive is the rental fee if you don't use at least 240 gallons a year?

We have oil at the present time but I'm trying to better understand propane. Seems if someone burns mostly wood for heat and has Propane, the best option is to own the propane tank.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Apr 10, 2022)

JRHAWK9 said:


> I keep monthly logs of LP cost in winter.....off the truck from the local supplier we use:
> 
> 2020:
> January: 1.50
> ...



Updated:

2022:
March: $2.35
April: $2.25


----------



## fire_man (Apr 10, 2022)

bholler said:


> I just paid $2.99 about 3 weeks ago but I only needed 40 gals.  I am sure it would have been lower if I needed more


Do you own  your tank?


----------



## bholler (Apr 10, 2022)

No.  I just got gas this week I will check the price when I get home


----------

